# 2011 AGA International Aquascaping Contest



## AquaticGardener (Jun 30, 2011)

The 2011 AGA International Aquascaping Contest is open for entries!

All that is required are 1 - 5 photos of your aquarium, a simple entry form, and a signed photo release. You can enter entirely online. We will display all entries permanently on the AGA's web site. You can also choose to have your tank entered in the 2012 Aqua Design Amano contest at the same time.

Winners will receive ribbons and cash awards
Closing date for entries: September 25
Winners announced: November 18 

This contest just keeps growing and growing and growing! So fluff the plants, snap those photos, and enter your aquascape in the AGA contest to share with aquatic gardeners and artists around the world! 



In an effort to aid worldwide economic recovery, there will be *NO ENTRY FEE* this year!

Cheryl


----------



## Fishy Freak (Jun 1, 2011)

I love looking at entries for this comp, but not sure if my tanks are up to the standard.


----------



## AquaticGardener (Jun 30, 2011)

Mine either! But one year, a complete newbie won best of show. Plus, the judges comment on the tank, so it's worth entering just for that.


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

Sighhhhh, I'll never enter because the decoration of my tank isn't NEARLY as good as any of these, but these are such a joy to look at. Thanks for posting this!


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

This makes me want to tear down and re-plant. These tanks are incredible!


----------



## AquaticGardener (Jun 30, 2011)

There is only one month to go before the AGA Aquascaping Contest closes September 25th!

A few technical tips:

You should submit entries via the internet, which makes for easier processing. Several points need to be emphasized regarding the contest:

1. Your photo(s) cannot be displayed on the contest web site unless you manually sign a Photo Release form. A digital signature is insufficient. However, a manually signed form can be mailed or scanned-and-emailed per the instructions on the Contest web page.
2. Please use your legal name.
3. Cash awards to winners will be made only via Paypal. Awards may be increased depending on the amount of donations received. 
4. Please do not add copyrights, signatures, or borders to your photos. Please do not create a mosaic of photos.


----------



## AquaticGardener (Jun 30, 2011)

Only two more weeks to go before the AGA Aquascaping Contest closes September 25! 

In Larry Lampert's memory, ZooMed is sponsoring a "Most Innovative" award.

No entry fee this year, but we are seeking donations to cover (& hopefully increase!) the cash awards. See this page for details and info about sponsorship.

Cheryl


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

My tanks aren't good enough this year, but I am currently setting up a 20 gallon planted aquarium. I'll defiantly enter next year!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

the aquatic gardeners convention really sucks...i refuse to go....if i went i would wind up selling my child and grandchildren to buy as many of their plants as i could get....
if any of you ever get the chance to go ; do so...you will be totally blown away...
and never be afraid to enter one or more of your planted tanks..you never know....


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

I thought about entering this year. Maybe next year.


----------



## AquaticGardener (Jun 30, 2011)

You will be devastated to learn that we are planning a 2012 convention in St. Louis and if you are willing to stay until the end of the Sunday auction, they are practically giving away the plants... 

And there will also be an AGA Aquascaping contest next year!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

hmmmmmm...i wonder how much i can get for a kidney...and a lung....


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

In St. Louis eh? That's not too far away from me. How does all of this work? Is there any entree fee and can anyone come view the tanks?


----------

